# What is the Sign of the Aquila?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I keep reading about this sign people make in every black library codex that I read.

Anyone have any idea what it is exactly? How does it look and how do you do it?

Is it one hands, two hands?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe you mean this:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Aquila


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Put your two hands in front of you palms facing you. Now bring your hands over each other and hook your thumbs together. You now have a rough image of the two headed eagle.:victory:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought it looked like the Sign of the Cross...you know; head, stomach, left shoulder and right shoulder. That may just be me though :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

no, definetly what khorns fist said, but it looks better without locking thumbs (more like the 2 headed eagle)


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

yeah im not sure if the thumbs lock or not. it looks more twin eagle like without the thumb locking.


----------



## Brother Mathias (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'd go with the thumbs unlocked and spread fingers. There's a picture of a Techpriest making the Sign of the Aquila in the Necron Codex. Haven't got it with me, I'm at my dad's, so I can't tell you what page or scan it. Anyone else able to do that?


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

It's the Two Headed Eagle. The Insignia of the Imperium


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool.....I can do this to people now and freak them out:biggrin:!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just assumed the thumbs would lock. Might have something to do with making shadow puppets for my nieces.:grin:


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

i always thought it was like the bird from Napoleon Dynamite, but i just did it thumbs unlocked. much more aquila-ey


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

no the thumbs do not lock and as for the page i would say but my mate got my codex but he is coming over so ill post the page up then ok


----------



## Brother Mathias (Aug 5, 2009)

It's on page 59. I'd scan, but my scanner's broken.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are four examples of the Aquila as demonstrated at the last Battle Bunker session i attended down in Chicago. one of each fingers open and fingers closed. One pair shows thumbs locked and the others unlocked. if you crook your thumbs a little while making the sign like in picture #2, i think it looks the best.

Hopefully this answers the question for everyone.

cheers,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

+ Rep sir, That fixes this!
(I always locked fingers. For commisar-ey i think.)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

glad it was helpful. and thank you for the rep!

CP


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

yea the thumbs deffinetly dont lock


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

also the page in the necron codex is page 59


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Aaaaand Ploss looks like he had an awesome bamboo wall. How do you get bamboo in Illinois?

(great pictures and very useful, Ploss. Thanks!)

I could also imagine it to be with the hands rotated a bit further, so that it's one wrist atop the other, with the top-wrist hand having the thumb on top, too. That would technically still be "crossed" thumbs, just not in the wrapped sense.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I always wondered if Anelka played W40k as his goal celebration is this:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Aaaaand Ploss looks like he had an awesome bamboo wall. How do you get bamboo in Illinois?
> 
> (great pictures and very useful, Ploss. Thanks!)


haha, bamboo. its not that hard to get bamboo in Illinois, Luber Liquidators has bamboo flooring that i just put on my wall. simple answer to that question is; you buy it. my other wall is knotty pine. looks almost identical to the bamboo.



hocky said:


> I always wondered if Anelka played W40k as his goal celebration is this:


thats actually pretty funny! and slightly ironic. I'm sure he does, there isn't any other explanation for it. :laugh:

CP


----------

